# rangefinder



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking for a rangefinder to use this fall for bowhunting. I really don't know anything about rangefinders and I'm kind of on a limited budget. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

If it is going to be strictly for bowhunting, say under 100 yards, then any rangefinder would suffice. I would probably pick up a cheap Bushnell or something similar.

If your going to want to use it for rifle hunting or anything over say 200 yards, I would go with Leica. I have the 800 model and it does a good job out to about 500-600 yards. The 1200 should be good out to at least 1000 yards. Really depends alot on conditions, reflectivity of the object, steadiness, etc. The Leica's have an LED display that is better to see in low light as well as an adjustable eye piece.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, you can save up and just buy a good one right away, or you can do like me, I had several Bushnells before I got smart and bought a Leica. I took a loss on the Bushnells when I sold them and wasted more money than if I had just bought the Leica to begin with.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I had a cheap Nikon that I used for years for bowhunting.......It worked great for that.

I got a Leica 1200 for Christmas last year and sold the Nikon. The Leica is OK in my opinion. The glass is awesome, but I have trouble ranging things with it. I don't know, but to me, a quality rangfinder should be able to range a snow covered hill 5-6-700 yards away shouldn't it? The LED is absolutely horrible during the daytime in the snow. I have to put my hand in front of it to see the reading......I got mixed feelings about the Leica. No doubt it will be awesome in the tree stand though. Even save me from having to carry binocs.

Before you drop the money on one, I'd check out the Leupold RX 1000. Thought I saw them on sale for $300 somewhere the other day. Maybe not as good as glass as the Leica, and a little slower, but ranging capabilities are about equal and it has an adjustable LED readout, which would be very nice.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Just go with the Nikon 440, It is really all you need if you are using it for bow hunting. Get in the Stand, range a few spots & your set. It's not the greatest in real low light, but for the money you can't go wrong.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The bushnell yardage pro scout is what I have. It is an older model. Does not have the ARC.....but IMHO you don't need it for the shots with a bow....under 30 yards or so. I tested the difference with a model with the ARC and with out. We were in the store and hit different spots on the ceiling....ie from a tree stand. They were the exact same on all the spots we hit. I think the furthest we ranged was like 35 yards. So to pay extra for the "ARC" is not needed for just bow hunting.

I have used my bushnell for turkeys, deer (archery), deer (shotgun) and out west for muleys. It works good....not great to about 400 yards. I might have to range twice to get it to register on a deer sized game at 400 yards. All you do is hit the button a few extra times. Not a big deal.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If you watch for sale deals, you can find Leupold RX 1000s for a meager $50 more than the "cheap" Nikons and Bushnells. And their worth EVERY LAST CENT.

Three level LED display is plenty bright in bright light or on snow. On the low end it doesn't blind you in low light conditions. Ive also been able to range targets with the Leupold that an equivalent Leica couldn't (although the Leica is a great rangefinder, just a lot more money).


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree,the cheaper ones work fine for bowhunting but use them then to measure your practice distance and pin settings as well.A few years ago in a bow camp we discovered the brands may vary as much as 3 yds even at 20.No sweat as long as your sights match the 'reading' but a potential problem if you're not aware of it.


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought the Nikon Riflehunter 550 with angle compensation, that way I can use it for bowhunting and riflehunting. It is awesome. 8)


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone use a Cabela's VLR II? I had my eye on a Bushnell Chuck Adams, but its been getting poor reviews. The Cabela's is also made by Bushnell but has been getting better reviews (although why could Cabela's post a negative review on their own website!) and they are only about $200 on sale right now. Anyone use one? I've never used a rangefinder, but plan on buying one before bow hunting this year.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't know where you are located, but the last three I bought I got out of the Bargain Cave at the EGF Cabelas, literally new in the box with warranty paperwork. Appeared that some our of less ethical bretheren took advantage of Cabelas no questions asked refund policy, buying them for a trip or season then returning them for a full refund afterward. I was more than happy to pick them up them at a discount, and I'm not bringing them back...

We have a couple Bushnell Scouts, a Yardage Pro 1000, and a Yardage Pro 1500 with ARC. Also have had the YP 440. MY advice is taking into account all your hunting, figure whatever max range you would shoot at, double it, and buy a rangefinder that works at that range.

What you aren't told is that as distance increases laserr RFs need either a bigger more reflective target or a more powerful light beam to work well. FOr example you won't get 440 yards out of a 440 unless you are ranging a steel grain bin on a clear day across an unobstructed field, and often can't range a deer at 200 yards unless conditions are optimal. Forget something the size of a coyote or fox.

The YP1500, on the other hand easily ranges deer at 800 yards, and a coyote at 400-500. It also costs a lot more, so you have to decide how much performance you can afford or are willing to spend to get.

The Scout are geared more toward bowhunting but make a good all around rangefinder. I use mine pretty much only for bowhunting, my wife likes her's for it's compact size & uses it for for both bow & rifle.

For rifle hunting I take the 1500. I have never seen a use for the bow ARC & rifle trajectory calculation modes as I don't sight in for 100 yards then hold over for longer shots, but the 1500 will easily range a deer at 800 yards and it's fairly decent 6x optics can stand in for binocs in a pinch. It's much more compact than the YP1000, which spends a lot of time riding in the truck...

AGain, it's all how much performance you are willing to pay for...


----------

